# Vintage Zenith Pilot (Subsea)



## meenyc (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anyone seen this table documenting vintage 70's models of pilot line? (pic#1)

I just pick up this one from LA dealer. (pic#2) Model 01-0150-415, only 500 were made. Nice!

In the background is my beated-up 01-0190-415 that I had it a couple years ago, 800 pieces were made...not bad! The #0190 has black dial while #0150 is dark grey. The two colors are very hard to distinguish in low light since the grey is very dark.

I have been tracking this pilot line ever since I bought this one. In 3 years of lurking internet, I have seen only these two models. Have you seen *all *of these models?

I have a question for those who owns 01-0150-415, what is the bezel of this model supposed to look like? From this document, it should come with 1-12 bezel. Yes, I know that, but which type?

I have seen two:

1) One has the sharp, thick teeth bezel like in pic#1. It has plastic insert, thin fonts.
2) Another has tiny little teeth (pic#2). This one has metal insert. Thicker fonts. One example here: (link)










Here are they: 01-0150-415 on my wrist and 01-0190-415 in the background.









01-0190-415 on the left vs 01-0150-415 on the right.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice! You must be one of very few people with both models. No, I am not aware of any more than that - certainly not as a non-chronograph model and, I will freely admit that, up to now, I wasn't even aware that there were two El Primero ones!

Enjoy and wear them in good health!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## meenyc (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks Hartmut, I'm sure will enjoy them...hope someone in the forum may have some leads.


----------



## ilia (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have a Movado version with the hour bezel. The original bezel has 40 larger style ridges or knotches on the bezel. Zenith can provide a replacement, like yours with the hours instead of the minutes. I have one of these as well and it is with the smaller polished knotches edges.*

*The production number for the diver vs. the pilot versions I don't know. I have seen fewer of the diver versions for sale.*

*Zenith still has the dial and all of the hands available.*

*Congrats on 2 great pieces.*

*ilia*


----------



## meenyc (Feb 10, 2006)

ilia said:


> I have a Movado version with the hour bezel. The original bezel has 40 larger style ridges or knotches on the bezel. Zenith can provide a replacement, like yours with the hours instead of the minutes. I have one of these as well and it is with the smaller polished knotches edges.




[column]That confirm my suspicious that this bezel is a replacement. These tiny knotches are not easy to grab though. I prefer the original ridge style bezel. Too bad the inserts are not the same size, unless I be able to swap them.[/column]
[column]
_(here is the replacement bezel offer by Zenith)_







[/column]


ilia said:


> The production number for the diver vs. the pilot versions I don't know. I have seen fewer of the diver versions for sale.




[column] 
Per the French Mag scan on my first post, there is only one diver model (01-0190-415) which were 800 pieces.

There are 4 other pilot models that were total of 700 pieces. Out of the 4 I have only seen 2 models:
01-01*8*0-415 
(black dial)
 and
01-01*5*0-415 
(grey dial).


Not sure about the other 2 pilot models if they exist in this pilot line: 01-0230-415 (black dial) and
01-0200-415
(grey dial) in this list. The latter model number seems to be known for the square shape model.
(Link to other discussion)

[/column]
[column]







[/column]


ilia said:


> Zenith still has the dial and all of the hands available.


That is good to know. Will have to check with them. A couple years ago my watchmaker checked with Zenith's in NYC (there used to be a service shop here - I think it is gone now.) He didn't find any parts.


ilia said:


> Congrats on 2 great pieces.
> ilia


Thanks,


----------



## ilia (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi

The original dial is made of celluloid. I believe if you found an art oriented person they could make a replacement insert. But again you are taking a risk. Many years ago on the old site someone put up the instructions for doing this. I didn't have the courage to do it.

The square el primero is fairly common in the blue dial, but the black dial version is probably the most rare of the early production zenith's (50 or less).

I love the pilot/diver, but it weighs a ton and is a big chunk of a watch. But when I do wear mine I get a lot of comments.

You have 2 great watches. If you wear them with any regularity keep the replacment bezels handy.

The formerly authorized Zenith Repair shop in NY, if you have his name and number please email it to me. I have a project for him, but have misplaced it. [email protected]

ilia


----------



## meenyc (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll check my archive mail. It dated back to '05. I might still have it.


----------



## ToddVNO (Apr 16, 2006)

The Sub Sea is a fantastic watch. Heres are pics of mine before I sent it back to Zenith in Switzerland to restore. Got it back two weeks ago, they did an unbelievable job restoring it, for less than $1,000 and they have most replacement parts. They replaced Bezel, crystal, dial, gaskets, movement, hands. And they sent me all the old parts back if I ever want to put it back to original condition.

I will try and take more pics of the restored sub sea if I can take it off my wrist long enough to take the pics.

Todd

Before










After


----------



## meenyc (Feb 10, 2006)

That is great to see more of it. :-! How much that Zenith charged for full service?

Can't wait to see your pictures...


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting those shots! You have a really wonderful watch there and I am glad that they got it to look so wonderful. Be sure to post more shots when you get a chance!

And as always, wear it in good health! :-!

Dan


----------



## ToddVNO (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is a better picture. I love this watch.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Lucky man! Thanks for sharing,

Dan


----------



## UVox (May 1, 2005)

what a beauty :-!


----------



## Latinart56 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hi, Guys*

*I'm new to this forum, I came across it while searching for information on a watch I bought,*
*It's a Movado / Zenith, Chronograph, El Primero, it has the original Zenith Band.*
*Here are a couple of photo's, if anyone have any info on this watch please let me know.*
*Best Regards.*


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Seems like you have the early version of the watch previously posted. There are others on this board that can give you a good response, so I will let them. Just be patient!

Dan


----------



## fmorologi (Oct 5, 2007)

Tanks for picks

The pilot in wonderful


----------



## ilia (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is my Movado Pilot. I have the replacement bezel on it. I still have the original.

My bracelet is marked Movado. I have seen Zenith marked movements in the watches. Mine is a Movado. Bracelets I am not sure about.

The dial on mine indicates the Datron and HS360 and Pilot names. I have not replaced the dial or hands- they are all original. I have had the movement serviced.

ilia


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Good to see you again ilia!

Thanks for the pictures.

Hope all is well,

Dan


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

a very nice chrono from zenith


----------



## markm27 (Oct 30, 2018)

ilia said:


> Hi
> 
> The original dial is made of celluloid. I believe if you found an art oriented person they could make a replacement insert. But again you are taking a risk. Many years ago on the old site someone put up the instructions for doing this. I didn't have the courage to do it.
> 
> ...


Zenith are currently charging £200 for replacement dials if anyone is interested.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## markm27 (Oct 30, 2018)

ToddVNO said:


> Here is a better picture. I love this watch.


These are beautiful watches. Much more exclusive than a Daytona.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

